# Killed a huge street cat



## kenyaslinger

Today, I have killed a huge street cat that has been picking my neighbours chicks, and eating them right in my compound. Last weekend, my kids chased it away, leaving a half eaten chick. Today it came back, and when I saw it, I went and grabbed my scout, and three 12 mm lead balls.

I found it standing right at the corner of my fence, facing away from me, the head slightly lifted up. I drew back and aimed, hitting the back of its head. It did not make a single step. It folded up right there, twitching for a minute or so before dying. So much for cats being tough!!

I haven't posted pics because I know it might offend someone, I've seen this discussion here before.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Good thinking with holding back on the pics; a cat may have been over the top cor some.

Nice shooting, though! Its too bad feral cats (& house cats that people let out unchecked) do so much damage. I'm sure that was the last shot you wanted to take, but I'm glad it found it's mark with the authority to quickly dispatch the pest...


----------



## ghost0311/8541

good shooting cats are tough and they can wreak havoc on wildlife.


----------



## Charles

Very good shooting. Certainly with the proper ammo and the proper hit, cats can be taken. But the skull of a cat is very tough, and cats have an amazing ability to run rather than just collapse as some animals do when hit. Personally, I do advocate dispatching all feral cats, as the toll they take on wildlife is immense. But I strongly second your decision not to post a picture of the dead kitty.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson

I also agree with dispatching wild cats, I wouldnt consider it enjoyable by any means, but thats just me. Im sure if I had some chickens I would be doing the same.

Nice shooting.


----------



## wll

kenyaslinger said:


> Today, I have killed a huge street cat that has been picking my neighbours chicks, and eating them right in my compound. Last weekend, my kids chased it away, leaving a half eaten chick. Today it came back, and when I saw it, I went and grabbed my scout, and three 12 mm lead balls.
> 
> I found it standing right at the corner of my fence, facing away from me, the head slightly lifted up. I drew back and aimed, hitting the back of its head. It did not make a single step. It folded up right there, twitching for a minute or so before dying. So much for cats being tough!!
> 
> I haven't posted pics because I know it might offend someone, I've seen this discussion here before.


What bands did you have on your scout and whats your draw length ?

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger

wll said:


> kenyaslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I have killed a huge street cat that has been picking my neighbours chicks, and eating them right in my compound. Last weekend, my kids chased it away, leaving a half eaten chick. Today it came back, and when I saw it, I went and grabbed my scout, and three 12 mm lead balls.
> 
> I found it standing right at the corner of my fence, facing away from me, the head slightly lifted up. I drew back and aimed, hitting the back of its head. It did not make a single step. It folded up right there, twitching for a minute or so before dying. So much for cats being tough!!
> 
> I haven't posted pics because I know it might offend someone, I've seen this discussion here before.
> 
> 
> 
> What bands did you have on your scout and whats your draw length ?
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

They were double theraband silver, 20mm straight cut, 8 inches from fork to pouch, my draw length is 37 inches. Very soft pull


----------



## zippo

Im fighting to keep feral cats alive ! with no cats then snakes and other rodents will get in there ! well i guess that me saying that will do no good to that cat.... you can trap them and give them to animal shelters.


----------



## Jesse Sha

Good shoot,I hate feral cats because they often steal food in my kitchen.


----------



## YHY slinger

shajiaxi said:


> Good shoot,I hate feral cats because they often steal food in my kitchen.


Cause you forgot to lock your door


----------



## Tentacle Toast

YHY slinger said:


> shajiaxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shoot,I hate feral cats because they often steal food in my kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you forgot to lock your door
Click to expand...

They laugh at locks...where do you think the term "cat" burglar came from? LoL


----------



## volyfgar

i havent had the confidence to try a killshot with the ferals near my house... i just keep shooting fish tank stones at them while only drawing halfway... it works to scare them off at least. but great shooting nonetheless! Saving chicks is always a noble cause.


----------



## Nicholson

Just a question. Would anybody here eat a freshly caught ferrel cat? Good shooting by the way, a square headshot by a projectile with enough mass and speed=no problem


----------



## zippo

Nicholson said:


> Just a question. Would anybody here eat a freshly caught ferrel cat? Good shooting by the way, a square headshot by a projectile with enough mass and speed=no problem


No, disgusting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nicholson said:


> Just a question. Would anybody here eat a freshly caught ferrel cat? Good shooting by the way, a square headshot by a projectile with enough mass and speed=no problem


Depends on where it was culled; a city cat? Absolutely not. A country cat? Possibly...I guess it'd depend on which part of the country. I understand it's a very rich, flavorful meat.

To Be honest though, I've been eating ***** for years


----------



## John wick

Good job man,,,,cats are big nuisance,,i have been waiting for a perfect chance to slingshot one cat which caught one of my poor chick😐


----------



## Konrad

*Feral cats threatening endangered species*






Millions of native animals are killed every year. A number have been rendered extinct and a few are endangered.

*Feral cats in Australia: Part 1 - History and Population*












*Previous comment and quote was found and edited by the Moderator, so this may seem out of context. 

Next time I will report it as directed.*

Is that sort of language needed. Using a carriage service to convey threats of harm can get you into a bit of trouble.


----------



## Konrad

Down under, out in the desert, aboriginals eat feral cats. Here it is. I am trying to educate some people here.

*This was broadcast on public television when I was a child.*

Time is at 31 minutes and 52 seconds. Just click on the video. *No killing just a scorched cat*.


----------



## Sandstorm

@John wick Save yourself some ammo and put out some cat food. The cat will also help exterminate rodents and insects on the property. You never know, not killing something might turn into the best decision you could have made. Especially if it’s illegal in your locale. Check on that too. There might be services that handle that.
Funny this is a 7 year old post. I wonder how you came across it? Certainly you wouldn’t have searched by keyword? Also welcome to the forum, I see this is your first and only post. I find that quite interesting. You may wish to visit the introduction thread so that we can all say hello.


----------



## Konrad

I will say this. Sandstorm Thankyou for expressing your opinion in a polite, constructive and respectful manner. What really gets up my goat is when people threaten violence on others. Especially here, I had enough of it in the real world.

We can weigh the arguments but I don't seek to here. That old guy in the video has had many death threats and I am jack of it.






Regards PK.


----------

